# My Name is Earl and ER on 3/16/06?



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I was going through my To-Do list and noticed that My Name is Earl and ER were not set to record next Thursday, however they appear to be new episodes. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmm... ER does not show up on my To Do List, but Earl does; however, Earl is a wishlist item for me (Jason Lee), so that might be part of the reason I have it.

Anybody else?

EDIT: ER appears to be an old episode (From 2005)
EDIT#2: My Name Is Earl also appears to be an old episode.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

SullyND said:


> EDIT: ER appears to be an old episode (From 2005)
> EDIT#2: My Name Is Earl also appears to be an old episode.


According to my TiVo listings, at least at this point, both are new. They are reruns this week.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Todd said:


> According to my TiVo listings, at least at this point, both are new. They are reruns this week.


D'oh! You mean today isn't 3/12? 

You are correct, both are new that week, however both also show up on my To Do List...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Todd said:


> I was going through my To-Do list and noticed that My Name is Earl and ER were not set to record next Thursday, however they appear to be new episodes. Anyone else seeing this?


Are they showing up as being set to record now that it's over 24 hours later? Whenever your TiVo downloads a new chunk of guide data, it takes a bit of time for it to go through and index and interpret that data -- so if you look at the listings at the wrong time, the shows will be there, but your TiVo won't yet have figured out what matches your Season Passes and what matches your Wishlists.


----------

